# Wobbler



## Sausewind (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand einen guten fängigen Wobbler für das angeln in der Nordsee auf Dorsch empfehlen. Von der Küste aus. Sollte schon so 30gr. haben, sonst ist es schwierig bei Gegenwind. Ich habe gehört die von Rapala sollen gut sein.
Gruß 
Sausewind


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Dezember 2003)

Rapalla kannst du vergessen !
Lassen sich nie und nimmer weit genug werfen.
Nimm spezielle Meerforellenwobbler und Meerforellenblinker!
Und vom Ufer bitte keine 30 Gramm, es sei denn du hast genug mit 

P.S.: Kann einer der Mods. das nicht mal ins "Meerforellen und Bellyboat-Forum" verschieben? Ich denke da bekommt er mehr Antworten!!!

Klassiker (Gladsax-fiske) :


----------



## havkat (21. Dezember 2003)

Moin Sausewind!

Wenn es sich um´s Fischen an/von der Küste, also nicht um´s Bootsangeln handelt, würde ich dir zu "richtigen" Küstenwobblern raten.

Du erreichst eine bessere Weite, die Dinger sind flugstabiler bei widrigem Wind.
Ausserdem neigen Wobbler mit Tauchschaufel zum Krautfangen, (denn löppt de Schiet nich mehr. ) oder tauchen ins Seegras, etc ab.

Brandgefährlich sind diese Dinger, besser bekannt (berühmt ) unter dem Namen "Gladsax Fiske".


----------



## Sausewind (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
wie soll ich denn einen unter 30 gr. Wobbler bei gegenwind weit genug werfen können ? Habe zwar eine Byron Spinn Technoval 270cm.
Aber ich denke das dies nicht ausreicht!
Gruß
Sausewind


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Dezember 2003)

> P.S.: Kann einer der Mods. das nicht mal ins "Meerforellen und Bellyboat-Forum" verschieben? Ich denke da bekommt er mehr Antworten!!!



jo kann er.


----------



## Sausewind (21. Dezember 2003)

Wie sieht denn solch ein System aus ?
Habe bisher an der haupschnuhr einen Kugelgelagerten Wirbel und dann denn Wobbler gehabt. Kann man auch Hauptschnur-Wirbel-schnur-Beifänger(Gummifisch oder Wurm)-schnur-Wirbel-Wobbler, montieren? Habe leider keine Ahnung!!
Gruß
Sausewind
P.S.: Werde morgen beim Händler erstmal versuchen einen Gladsax-Fiske zu bekommen. Wieviel Gramm und welche Farbe sollte ich denn nehmen?


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Dezember 2003)

Wenn du bekommst, dann teste mal einen in 20 Gramm.
Mach ein paar Würfe an deinem Hausgewässer, DU WIRST DICH WUNDERN !!!

Farbe? Auf Dorsch ist rot/schwarz immer gut !


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Dezember 2003)

Was für Schnur und Rolle willst du fischen ?


----------



## Sausewind (21. Dezember 2003)

Habe eine eine 0.28 Dynema und eine Balzer 840 cdi ( so´n Schrott). Ok, die Dynema ist vieleicht ein bischen übertrieben, aber einen Hänger kannst du damit noch loßkriegen !
Gruß


----------



## wombat (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi Sausewind !

Probiers mal mit KINETIC Magic Minnow .
Gibts in 12gr., 18gr., 30gr.
Kann man sehr weit werfen & langsam führen & sacken nicht sofort zum Grund.
Habe mich im Herbst dick eingedeckt mit verschiedene Faben & Gewichte in DK.
Habe die Wobbler noch nicht in Hamburg entdeckt .#h


----------



## arno (21. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Kann man diese Meereswobbler nicht auch in Süßwasser benutzen, ich meine natürlich auch mit Erfolg???
Ich meine jetzt speziel an größeren Seen!
Wegen der Weitwurffähigkeit.
Vor allem , so wie Wombat schreibt:
 Kann man sehr weit werfen & langsam führen & sacken nicht sofort zum Grund.


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe mit dem Gladsax olivgrün/silber in Schweden schon einen Hecht gefangen.
Aber optimal ist er nicht .
Seine "Aktion" ist ....wie soll ich sagen "etwas eingeschränkt".
Die Meerforellen mögen das, aber der Hecht mag es meiner Erfahrung nach dann doch lieber etwas "wilder".

An überfischten Gewässern, wo die Hechte sonst alle Köder kennen, ist er aber bestimmt einen Versuch wert.


----------



## arno (21. Dezember 2003)

Mario!

An überfischten Gewässern, wo die Hechte sonst alle Köder kennen, ist er aber bestimmt einen Versuch wert.

Das ist ja inzwischen über all so , dann werde ich mir mal einen Meereswobbler gönnen!


----------



## sebastian (21. Dezember 2003)

Mit dem kleinen den du da in den Händen hälts kannst du einen Weißen Hai rausziehen. Also ich meine da kann dich ein Hai reinziehen


----------



## havkat (21. Dezember 2003)

@Sausewind

Das WG deiner Rute wäre noch interessant. Auf jeden Fall solltest du den ø deiner Schnur noch mal überdenken.

Die Klasse benutze ich zum schweren Fischen in Norwegen! 
Die Hälfte ist das Höchste was ich dir raten kann!

Der dicke Tampen kostet dich beim Spinnfischen extrem an Wurfweite. Hänger hin oder her.

Passende Schnur, passenden Wirbel (keinen "Hochseewirbel"), einen 20er Küstenwobbler (vorrausgesetzt deine Rute passt) und dann test mal an..........


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Dezember 2003)

> Passende Schnur, passenden Wirbel (keinen "Hochseewirbel"), einen 20er Küstenwobbler (vorrausgesetzt deine Rute passt) und dann test mal an..........



Und wie gesagt, du wirst dich wundern !


----------



## Haeck (25. Dezember 2003)

@ sausewind

ich verwende ebenfalls beide köder zum mefo fischen allerdings  werfe ich bei stürmischem wetter meiner erfahrung nach mit einem "snaps" in 30g definitiv weiter als mit dem "Fiske" !!! 

ich habe beide köder mehrmals bei stürmischem wetter ausprobiert und der blinker war bezüglich der weite definitiv und der flugbahnabweichungen testsiege, das ich vom "fiske" weniger behaupten kann.

wenn du schon weit kommen willst, dann empfehle ich dir den "snaps" in 30g zu nehmen, allerdings solltest du dir vorher dein angelplatz gut anschauen ob ein köder dieser gewichtsklasse wirklich nötig ist, zumal du ihn schneller führen mußt.

wenn die fische tiefer stehen und/oder es stürmt dann greife ich ebenfalls zum "snaps" 30g. meistens gelang es mir die ein oder andere mefo durch wurfweite aus der untiefe zu locken und der biß erfolgte dann kurz darauf.
während andere, die leichtköder verwendeten und nicht auf weite kamen oftmals als schneider nach hause gingen !

mfg

haeck


----------

